# Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !



## kerasounta (6. Februar 2012)

hallo,

bin auf der Suhe nach ner guten Telebrandungsrute..

mein Schwiegervater sucht eine Telebrandungsrute...

der hat nicht so viel Ahnung aber ih habe ihm empfohlen keine zum stecken zu nehmen da er bereits 70j alt ist und ih denke eine telerute wird für ihn einfacher als alter Newbie..#t

was meint ihr?

gibt es da was bezahlbares.. er braucht sie fürs mittelmeer..
denke eine Länge von 3,60 -4,20 is ok.. 
Wurfgewicht braucht er niht so hoch..eher ne leihtere Rute für die Brassen die ne gute Bissanzeige für die kleenen Fische hat..
|bla:|bla:|bla:
Gruß Aki :m


----------



## degl (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

Aki......Aki.........hälst uns hier aber am laufen:m

O.K. schau ir mal die DAM Steelpower Surf(Tele) an um die "fufzig Euronen" gut verabeitet und kurzes Transportmaß.....#6

Gibts von 3,60m- 4,50m.......

Und trotz des Wurfgewichts ...- 250gr ist sie auch gut für andere Angeleien:m

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

danke degl

hört sich gut an...die Dam Steelpower Surf in 3,90

aber ich denke grad an das Mittelmeer und den Sand und Salzgehalt..

ich denke es wird Zeit die  Skorpion weapon Surf zu testen

dann wissen wir wie die rute funzt und mein Schweigervater hat was ordentliches wo nicht nach ner zeit der sand alles zerkratzt beim auseinanderziehen..

mal guckn... ne rolle bis 50 euro... dazu und fertig aus....

Gruß


----------



## messerfisch (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*



kerasounta schrieb:


> danke degl
> 
> hö
> 
> ...




Ich fische diese Rute auch seid längerer Zeit! Aber das ist keine Tele Rute! Bin Aber voll auf zufrieden mit der Rute!

lG Max:m


----------



## kerasounta (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

denke die wirds auch...

vielleicht 2 davon..das müsste reichen für Schwiegerpapa..

obwohl er zwar 70 j alt ist aber Hände wie Bratpfannen und ein Kreuz wie ein Schrank..

hoffe die bricht nicht bei nem Gewaltwurf #t :q


----------



## Merlin (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

....für das Brandungsangeln ist eine Telerute einfach nicht geeignet das wird auf Dauer nichts..
Kauf ihn doch eine Glasfaserrute die bekommt er nicht so schnell Kaputt und für ab und zu mal angeln langt die völlig.


----------



## kerasounta (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*



Merlin schrieb:


> ....für das Brandungsangeln ist eine Telerute einfach nicht geeignet das wird auf Dauer nichts..
> Kauf ihn doch eine Glasfaserrute die bekommt er nicht so schnell Kaputt und für ab und zu mal angeln langt die völlig.



jo Glasfaser rute... da müsst ich erstma wissen welch eüberhaupt mit Glasfaser gearbeitet sind..

hast du da welche ruten für mich die in Frage kommen


----------



## Merlin (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

z.B soetwas

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=cool%20power%20surf&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CE8QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jenes-angelshop.de%2Fangelruten%2F02c5ac9fc608c8e17%2F02c5ac9fc6106dc7f.php4&ei=OPAwT5CVII_Vsgai7Ni4BA&usg=AFQjCNEIpQsXZ8IaVXGNJ4J6Y5rB8KA15w


----------



## kerasounta (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

jo danke Merlin,
dahte immer glasfaser ist empfindlicher für Bruch...

von Material hab ich nih so viel ahnung...


----------



## degl (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*



kerasounta schrieb:


> jo Glasfaser rute... da müsst ich erstma wissen welch eüberhaupt mit Glasfaser gearbeitet sind..
> 
> hast du da welche ruten für mich die in Frage kommen



Achte einfach mal auf das Rutengewicht......die Teile überschreiten meißt die 700gr.

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*



degl schrieb:


> Achte einfach mal auf das Rutengewicht......die Teile überschreiten meißt die 700gr.
> 
> gruß degl



also doch nur das Gewicht...nicht unbedingt die Qualität des Blanks....

Carbonruten sollen ja leihter brechen..ich frage mich ob carbon für ruten die Endlösung sind...

es muss doch n material geben was nicht bricht trotzdem leicht ist und genug Energie für den Wurf absorbiert und wieder abgibt...

eine Art Hochleistungsfaser...verbindung- Mischung

Gruß


----------



## Merlin (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

mach dich doch einfach mal schlau.. über die ganzen Materialieren und Verbindungen...wozu gibt es denn das Internet !


----------



## kerasounta (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*



Merlin schrieb:


> mach dich doch einfach mal schlau.. über die ganzen Materialieren und Verbindungen...wozu gibt es denn das Internet !



jo habe ich schon....

so wie ich das verstanden habe..... is ne Glasfaserrute leichter aber dafür parabolischer in der Aktion..
Ein Mix aus Hi Carbon in den ersten 2Teilen und ner Glasfaserspitze wie bei englischen ruten üblich sollte Kraft und Bissempfindlichkeit geben... ausserdem bricht dann die Spitze wohl nicht so leicht ...

Also ausser Kohlefaser -Glasfaser und ab und an Kevlar also sons tnix drinnen...

Gruß


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

Wo will er denn am Mittelmeer angeln? 
Mir reicht dort zu 99% ne Heavyfeeder Rute. Die kleinen Meerbrassen und Barschartigen beißen oft so vorsichtig - da ist mir ein deutscher Brandungsknüppel zu unsensibel für


----------



## kerasounta (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wo will er denn am Mittelmeer angeln?
> Mir reicht dort zu 99% ne Heavyfeeder Rute. Die kleinen Meerbrassen und Barschartigen beißen oft so vorsichtig - da ist mir ein deutscher Brandungsknüppel zu unsensibel für



jo hast Recht.....

unten wird meist mit Bas Ruten genagelt und max. wurgewichten von 80 -120 gr.. im sommer

nur im winter wird mehr genommen....

mein S- Vater hat sih vom Restposten sone chinarute geholt..
ich bin sauer habe ihm abgeraten..

egal ih schenke ihm eine vernünftige 3 teilige rute und ne brandungsrolle zum Birthday...
so lass ich ihn nicht an den Strand.... #t

Gruß an alle


----------



## degl (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*



kerasounta schrieb:


> jo habe ich schon....
> 
> so wie ich das verstanden habe..... is ne Glasfaserrute leichter aber dafür parabolischer in der Aktion..
> Ein Mix aus Hi Carbon in den ersten 2Teilen und ner Glasfaserspitze wie bei englischen ruten üblich sollte Kraft und Bissempfindlichkeit geben... ausserdem bricht dann die Spitze wohl nicht so leicht ...
> ...



Naja,
die Brandungsruten aus Glasfaser, die ich so kenne, wären mir heute einfach zu schwer um den ganzen Abend damit zu werfen.
Allerdings wunder ich mich jetzt, wie der Trööt hier abgebogen ist|kopfkrat...............deine Frage ziehlte auf brauchbare Telebrandungsruten ab und ich dachte, das es Ruten sein sollen, die auf Reisen weniger Platz benötigen und doch noch brauchbar sind|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

mahlzeit aki hir versuch ma die alte cormoran seacor power surf http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produkte/brandungsruten/seacor_power_surf/5,1,62,63,1,1__products denk dran händler preise im fach handel günstiger die is  umglaublich nin kolege hatte keine lust mehr auf die rute und wir wollten sie kaputt bekommen ich habe das ding auf die steine geschlagen volle kanne und das ding hat gehalten sehr weiche rute und auf jeden vall unzerstörba glaub mir ich habe es getestet hi 


gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

hab ihm ne 3teilige von shakespeare gekauft |krach:

dann noch ne rolle für nen 50er und fertig aus....
 so um die 100 euro für beides muss drin sein.. 

sonst haste nicht lang was davon .... 

danke an alle für die tipps

Gruß 

PS: mit den Teleskop habe ih soviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit Sand usw..


----------



## Merlin (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

PS: mit den Teleskop habe ih soviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit Sand usw.. [/QUOTE]


Warum fragst du denn nach Telebrandungsruten ?????


----------



## kerasounta (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

@merlin

weil mein erster Gedanke war.... 

das Ganze unkompliziert für den S-Vater zu halten und die rute im Transport klein zu halten, #t

aber das ist nicht nötig...im Flieger habe ich bereits ein Ht Rohr 150 x 10 transportiert in dem sich 2 Ruten befanden...

Denke das wenn man eine Steckrute transportieren kann, auf eine Telerute verzichten sollte. 

Der erste Gedanke ist nicht immer der Beste.....

Ist die Antwort für dich zufriedenstellend ?  :q


----------



## Merlin (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

ja  :q


----------



## kerasounta (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Telebrandungsrute Empfehlung !*

So nen shakespeare Beacchcaster für S- Vaddern

und heute noch ne Cormoran Rolle Black Master 8 PiF 4500 

Sollte für die Brandung passen und passt auch Designmäig zur Shakespeare in grau-schwarz..

jetzt bin ih zufrieden :m

Gruß


----------

